# Caramel extract?



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

I was reading a review on Epicurious that said to use Caramel extract instead of vanilla extract (referring to an English Toffee Cheesecake). I thought I'd try it in some of my cookie recipes (basic chocolate chip, oatmeal carmelitas, etc). Where do you find it??


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

If you are in the U.S., Safari health carries it.

You will find more places from www.google.com 
type _caramel extract distributor_ in the search box.



[ September 10, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

Thanks for the link! I have seen it in other on-line shops. I was hoping to find it in a local specialty shop or at a grocery store -- but no luck. I just wonder if it has some artificial chemical-y taste that some extracts have (bleeck!). If I find some, I'll try it . . .


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We use this product all the time in fudge, creams etc. I purchase mine from Gourmet Foods International here in Texas. It is a all natural product and is verry cheap. maybe $7 a liter. I'm not sure I would substitute it for vanilla though.
Jeff


----------



## squirrel11779 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dose anyone know how to make there own caramel extract?


----------

